# [SOLVED] Video Driver for HP G5000 on XP



## deadyd (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi - After much trying I successfully downgraded a HP G5000 laptop to XP from Vista with the assistance of this forum.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/hp-g5000-notebook-vista-downgrade-to-winxp-266717.html

(I simply do not understand why they have intentionally made it so difficult to replace one registered product with another)

I have all other drivers installed, however I have been unable to install a video driver. Auto updates find nothing (no suprise there as HP don't offer one for XP) and hours trawling the net has proved fruitless.

Could anyone advise?
Thanks in advance!


Machine spec is as follows:

Processor type:

Intel Pentium dual core processor T2080, 1.73 GHz, Level 2 cache 1 MB 
Standard memory 1024 MB 
Memory layout (2 x 512 MB) 
Internal hard disk drive G5056EA: 120 GB
Hard disk controller SATA Hard Disk Drive 

Display size 15.4�? WXGA High Definition BrightView Widescreen 
Display resolution 1280 x 800 
Video adapter Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950


----------



## GrTech2009 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Video Driver for HP G5000 on XP*

Alot of manufacturers are only developing Vista Drivers for the majority of there Consumer oriented PC's becuase the windows xp product life is dying and vista is the current major OS upgrade. You might get lucky to find xp drivers for your video card from the video card manufacturer website. 

The only new machines that are still running windows xp SP3 are workstations made for business/organizations. These machine can run either windows xp or Vista or both.


----------



## deadyd (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Video Driver for HP G5000 on XP*

Thanks for the reply - will check it out.


----------



## deadyd (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Video Driver for HP G5000 on XP*

No joy - intel don't provide it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video Driver for HP G5000 on XP*

Hi,
Based on what you posted in you first post (Video adapter Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950), this should be the driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=16835&lang=eng

What is the EXACT model # of this laptop.
HP list 28 different G5000 models

Bill


----------



## deadyd (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Video Driver for HP G5000 on XP*

Bill - my sincere thanks. No idea how I missed that!
All sorted.

Cheers.
DD.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video Driver for HP G5000 on XP*

Glad to hear it.
Bill


----------

